# I am leaving this thread



## Santaclear (Aug 23, 2007)

This will be my last post on this thread. Goodbye, everyone, and thank you. :eat1:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2007)

If you must Go Santa Just know the door is always open to you should you wish to return. Be well.      
Shoshie


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay, well see you on the next thread!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh no you don't, young man....you know you're not leaving until you clean up the mess you've made! 

*sits on Santa*


----------



## supersoup (Aug 23, 2007)

*leaving in a huff for no reason*


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This will be my last post on this thread. Goodbye, everyone, and thank you. :eat1:



Nice knowing you on this thread Santaclear... have a good one. Bon appetite.. or voyage.. whatever.






See ya!



Susannah said:


> If you must Go Santa Just know the door is always open to you should you wish to return. Be well.
> Shoshie



Actually I think he would like the door slammed on his ass, he's into that sort of thing...

farewell_man_stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

GO ON GET OU!!!!!!!!!! And take out the garbage on your way!

Sheesh - drama queen!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> ...
> *sits on Santa*



I know he'll certainly enjoy that...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I know he'll certainly enjoy that...
> 
> fa_man_stan




HEY!! Keep pushing me dude and I'll leave too!!!!! I got my eye on you!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 23, 2007)

hatehatehatehatehatehatehatehatehatehate
hatehatehatehatehatehatedisenfranchisementhate
hatehatehateyouguyssuckhatehatehatehatehatehate
hatefuckyouhatehatehatehatehatebye


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm chained to this thread in protest.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 23, 2007)

How about a bra-burning?? That'll show him!









Wait.....on second thought....ladies...keep those puppies covered! This is my man we're talking about here!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 23, 2007)

I am staying in this thread purely out of spite.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 23, 2007)

This thread is like the scene of an accident ... blood and guts spurting all over. He'll be back.





p.s. Glad to see you edited your post, Mr. Clear.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> How about a bra-burning?? That'll show him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*pauses with bra half-off* Wha? But...dammit :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2007)

I left this thread before...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 23, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> *pauses with bra half-off* Wha? But...dammit :doh:



Just don't let anyone else pluck your eyebrows and it's all good....


----------



## mossystate (Aug 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> How about a bra-burning?? That'll show him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joy..really...it's ok....if the boy is staring at my chest..then I remove the bra, WHILE he is still looking at my chest...he will not be seeing my pups


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 23, 2007)

If you leave this thread then I am leaving as well....


Psst see you on the next thread.:batting: 
Hush Joy I'd let you flirt with my man...If I had one that is.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just don't let anyone else pluck your eyebrows and it's all good....




Nobody plucks them but YOU, hot stuff! :batting:


----------



## jamie (Aug 23, 2007)

You'll come back...they always do....but if you don't who cares. Winners never quit and quitters never win...and you smell bad...but I know you will be back, so I won't say that to your face.

All I am gonna say is...boo.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG!!! I think he may actually have done it!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Oh no you don't, young man....you know you're not leaving until you clean up the mess you've made!
> 
> *sits on Santa*


Joy, you're not supposed to reward him!! Silly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 23, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Nobody plucks them but YOU, hot stuff! :batting:


:kiss2: :wubu: :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 23, 2007)

There's enough people to form a linch mob here...

LET'S DRAG HIS ASS BACK TO THIS THREAD!

YOU OWE US AN EXPLANATION SANTA-THREADLEAVER!



fa_man_stan


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2007)

enters the thread....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm with Swamptoad on this one!     

 Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Santa, Can ya pick us up a pizza on your way back!!! Oh and a few beers also!!! Susie


----------



## Esme (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, gee, Santa.... if you're going to be that way about it...

*flounces off in a huff and checks back repeatedly to see what people say*


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 24, 2007)

Alright Santa, this has gone on long enough... It is gross negligence for a thread OP to walk away leaving his (or her) thread unsupervised! Being the honorable man that I remember you to be, I am shocked by this highly unethical behavior of yours! Even by web standards these shenanigans of yours are a breach of trust to all of us who feed on your knowledge, worship your wisdom, find joy in your wit (or you and joy somewhere else...) and relish your irreverence.

"Thread abandonment" is strictly forbidden in the Dimensions rules of conduct. (If I remember correctly...)



You are on the verge of being reported to a moderator.




This is your final warning Mr. Clear! Assume your responsibilities as this thread's OP or face the consequences!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm getting scared


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2007)

I dunno what all this is about, but i hope Santa comes back .... especially with his sack full in time for dec 25th  If you're reading this Santa - take care n be happy.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2007)

Santa is actually Jewish sorry Mottie! He will be eating ponchkas and latkes for Chanukah this year. Santaleh!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 25, 2007)

Gosh darn it! Scare tactics didn't work... hmmmm... Where the heck are you Santaclear!


Well, I tried. What can I say... I think I'm going to leave this thread also. It's been nice knowing you all, but with Santaclear's absence and other circumstances beyond my control, I'm sorry to say I must be leaving this thread. I will sincerely miss you guys *tears upwelling in eye*. I've enjoyed my time here but I must go.

Good bye, think of me ocassionally... Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, when you gather at Stonehenge during the winter solstice... whatever. Keep me in your hearts.

gone_man_stan






gone...






wait, I had to edit






now I'm gone. oops, typo






definitely gone.





Susannah said:


> Santa is actually Jewish sorry Mottie! He will be eating ponchkas and latkes for Chanukah this year. Santaleh!!!!



P.S. I didn't know Santaclear was Jewish?! I totally could see him playing with a dradle...











Gone!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Santa here is a Chanukah song for you. 

Sevivon Sov Sov Sov
Chanukah Hu Chag Tov!
Chanukah Hu Chag Tov
Sevivon Sov Sov Sov

Chag Simcha Hu La'am
Nes Gadol Haya Sham
Nes Gadol Haya Sham
Chag Simcha Hu La'am

And so on and so forth!!! 

Still thinking about what your Hebrew name shall be. 
You want a Hebrew name too Stan? Ha
Susannah


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2007)

Santa? *sniff* Santa?

Does this mean I can't believe in Beatles anymore?


----------



## biodieselman (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm with Santa... but I'm leaving for a different reason damn it! 

I 'find the paysite board disturbing.' I can't stand looking at all those beautiful BBWs. :blush: 

I'm not playing with you guys anymore! I'm packing up my key board & going home! 

Oh wait... , I am home.:doh: 

Well... anyway... I'm not coming back. 

View attachment mixed-smiley-030.gif


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> I'm with Santa... but I'm leaving for a different reason damn it!
> 
> I 'find the paysite board disturbing.' I can't stand looking at all those beautiful BBWs. :blush:
> 
> ...



I find some of the gorgeous gentlemen here disturbing also! 
That effin thread title is gonna be emblazened on my tombstone I am Sure! Fark! Oy Va Voy.  
Susie


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2007)

I vowed not to return to this thread, but now I feel I must in order to correct the misconceptions, defend my honor, and at last put the vicious innuendos to rest. :eat1: 

I am NOT a tension whore. When I said I was leaving, I meant it in good faith. I was leaving a thread I loved. To the mean-spirited, petty lowlifes (you know who you are) that must give you a bit of satisfaction. You know where you can stick that. To the rest of you, my friends who wished me well, a heartfelt thanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2007)

^^^^^^ OMG.BEST.MOCKERY.POST.EVER   






I wish it would let me rep you again.............argggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, _I'm_ not even _posting_ on this thread!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I vowed not to return to this thread, but now I feel I must in order to correct the misconceptions, defend my honor, and at last put the vicious innuendos to rest. :eat1:
> 
> I am NOT a tension whore. When I said I was leaving, I meant it in good faith. I was leaving a thread I loved. To the mean-spirited, petty lowlifes (you know who you are) that must give you a bit of satisfaction. You know where you can stick that. To the rest of you, my friends who wished me well, a heartfelt thanks.



Did you bring the pizza Biatch? Shosh


----------



## Michelle (Aug 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I vowed not to return to this thread, but now I feel I must in order to correct the misconceptions, defend my honor, and at last put the vicious innuendos to rest. :eat1:
> 
> I am NOT a tension whore. When I said I was leaving, I meant it in good faith. I was leaving a thread I loved. To the mean-spirited, petty lowlifes (you know who you are) that must give you a bit of satisfaction. You know where you can stick that. To the rest of you, my friends who wished me well, a heartfelt thanks.


 
See folks? I told you he'd be back.

And I'm assuming I'm one of those mean-spirited, petty lowlifes you mention, Mr. Clear? Just wanted you to know that I stuck it and it was wonderful. Chew on THAT!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 1, 2007)

It's good having you back in your thread Santaclear... give me a hug ya big fuzzball! :wubu: 











If this EVER happens again...

fa_man_stan


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm ignoring this thread alltogether and leaving. Santa, where do we go?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 1, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I'm ignoring this thread alltogether and leaving. Santa, where do we go?



Hey wait... don't both of you go leaving again!

fa_man_stan


P.S. I'm officially back in this thread now BTW...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 1, 2007)

I am going to leaf this thread..it is a lil shabby....silver?...gold?


----------



## kr7 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh fine! Make like a tree, and get outta here! Already.

Chris


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2007)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. Excuse me, what where we talking about again?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 2, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This will be my last post on this thread. Goodbye, everyone, and thank you. :eat1:







​Well, Santaclear, some people are like garbage trucks. . . always happy to see them arrive; even happier to see them go. Do come again - next week???


----------



## mejix (Sep 6, 2007)

santa you are a beautiful person, but you give and give and give and people run all over your feelings. _its time to put santa first!_ 

i know you'll come out this a strong, proud santa!

xoxoxo 

mejix


----------



## Brenda (Sep 6, 2007)

I had decided to leave but why should I give all those haters what they want? Of course they are just jealous of me and my fabulousness. I will stay and torture them with my wit, beauty and humility.

Brenda


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 6, 2007)

Come back Shane ------ um---- Santa!! Come back!! 

Lassie come home!!

Look up in the sky! It's a bird - it's a plain - It's a guy in shorts with long hair!!

(I'm spent)


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 6, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I am going to leaf this thread..it is a lil shabby....silver?...gold?



Go for the gold Mossy! ... although, Santaclear does strike me as a "shabby chic" sort of guy...

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 6, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Come back Shane ------ um---- Santa!! Come back!!
> 
> Lassie come home!!
> 
> ...



Wasn't there a show called "The Year without a Santaclear"?




Eat Santa eat! Nobody wants a skinny Santa... EAT!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at all the drama this guy Santaclear has stirred up around here. I even reported his initial post to the mods but never heard back from them. I guess they thought I was joking. I think this Santaclear fella might be a serial poster. I'd be careful of him, if I was you all. You never know who might be next. They say sociopaths are known for making posts such as his first one. I know I'm armed with a very sharp keyboard in case he ever ventures in my direction.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone who leaves is a troll!!! Ha! I said it!!!

As for me... I never really entered....

And I don't actually mean it. I admire all of you. :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't *sob* even know he was leaving...and now...gone for ever...*sob* i just can't hold all the emotion in...sniff


will someone PLEASE pass the popcorn this way, dammit


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 6, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> will someone PLEASE pass the popcorn this way, dammit


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 7, 2007)

haha:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> ...
> serial
> ...



You know Michelle, that got me to thinking. I bet you Santaclear's favorite serial is:







Sugar Frosted Post-n-Bails!



SocialbFly said:


> ...*sob*
> ...and now...gone for ever...*sob* i just can't hold all the emotion in...sniff
> 
> ...


Santa, you must return to this thread... at least... 






((((( for the children! )))))


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 9, 2007)

hahaha, for those of us, who act like children!!!

Come back Santa!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Look at all the drama this guy Santaclear has stirred up around here. I even reported his initial post to the mods but never heard back from them. I guess they thought I was joking. I think this Santaclear fella might be a serial poster. I'd be careful of him, if I was you all. You never know who might be next. They say sociopaths are known for making posts such as his first one. I know I'm armed with a very sharp keyboard in case he ever ventures in my direction.


 
Ahem.

WHAT'D I TELL YOU FOLKS?!?!?!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, he is just another Troll with his hands in his pants. I think I saw him over on the Foodee Board, doing unspeakables on the 'new appliance' thread.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 14, 2007)

I am threading these leaves.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Ahem.
> 
> WHAT'D I TELL YOU FOLKS?!?!?!


Are you really sure that Santa's a real serial poster?

*compares the # of posts*

:blink::huh::blush:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 14, 2007)

...and of its' original poster is in doubt. Timberwplf, we must continue to examine within ourselves and to find the ahrd truths here, but I *do* suggest that something odd is afoot and that we should pull in the *AUTHORITIES* to examine this serial business! AHA!



Timberwolf said:


> Are you really sure that Santa's a real serial poster?
> 
> *compares the # of posts*
> 
> :blink::huh::blush:



View attachment authority.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...and of its' original poster is in doubt. Timberwplf, we must continue to examine within ourselves and to find the ahrd truths here, but I *do* suggest that something odd is afoot and that we should pull in the *AUTHORITIES* to examine this serial business! AHA!


Obesus, I thought you'd be what they call an authority for such cases...
Could it be I was wrong? :huh:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 14, 2007)

Comrade, I am an _authority_ in such matters; it is quite true, however I lack the Authority to press this suit to a close....and I am all over it like a cheap suit! How does that little dainty suit you?  Brother, can you spare $3.00 for a Starbuck's Tall Double Cappucino? Times is tough around these yar' parts!



Timberwolf said:


> Obesus, I thought you'd be what they call an authority for such cases...
> Could it be I was wrong? :huh:



View attachment cheapsuitsketch.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 14, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Comrade, I am an _authority_ in such matters; it is quite true, however I lack the Authority to press this suit to a close....and I am all over it like a cheap suit! How does that little dainty suit you?  Brother, can you spare $3.00 for a Starbuck's Tall Double Cappucino? Times is tough around these yar' parts!



A tall double cappucino is only $3 in your neck of the woods? I'm movin!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2007)

*flips out wallet - watches a moth fluttering away - checks for coins - a spider comes hanging out*
Sorry, pal...


----------



## Obesus (Sep 15, 2007)

...with a swinging bit of music from the Roundhouse Twelve Minus Three! 



Timberwolf said:


> *flips out wallet - watches a moth fluttering away - checks for coins - a spider comes hanging out*
> Sorry, pal...



View attachment creativebombayjim.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Sep 15, 2007)

There is absolutely no one here who knows how to play "Call of Cthulhu" or "Illuminati: New World Order, Subgenius expansion."..and then there is "Over the Edge"...I'll even take a game of Chess....it is bleak and foggy and eldritch and twisty too! I suppose there is some music and art and films and schools and such, but I need some real excitement...RPG's! Yes! AHA!  Besides, I am tired of these Beatnik poetry dives...darn intellectuals and all!  



TraciJo67 said:


> A tall double cappucino is only $3 in your neck of the woods? I'm movin!



View attachment cover_lgf.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks again for all your support, friends. Leaving this thread has been one of the toughest things I've ever done. (I think maybe the *Taking a break* thread was harder, and certainly more controversial.)

Susannah, the Hebrew song you posted was very moving and it's nice to see you posting again after the holidays.

Stan and Archbishop Obesus, thanks for entertaining everyone. In fact, it was heartening to see all the posters entertaining each other, enough so to bid well for future good threads.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 19, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Thanks again for all your support, friends. Leaving this thread has been one of the toughest things I've ever done. (I think maybe the *Taking a break* thread was harder, and certainly more controversial.)
> 
> Susannah, the Hebrew song you posted was very moving and it's nice to see you posting again after the holidays.
> 
> Stan and Archbishop Obesus, thanks for entertaining everyone. In fact, it was heartening to see all the posters entertaining each other, enough so to bid well for future good threads.


 Welcome back to THIS thread!!... Now can I sit on your lap? With Joy Joy's approval of course


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> Welcome back to THIS thread!!... Now can I sit on your lap? With Joy Joy's approval of course



Thank you, Chocolate! She's sitting on my lap already so you can sit on top. (Don't worry, chair is strong.)


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This will be my last post on this thread. Goodbye, everyone, and thank you. :eat1:



Hahaha!!!, Santa, you didn't leave this thread. This looks like
a humorous, veiled invitation for my return.


----------



## ripley (Sep 30, 2007)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!!!, Santa, you didn't leave this thread. This looks like
> a humorous, veiled invitation for my return.



It is! Didn't you read all the posts Santa has made lately? He put one up on the Main Board that is also an invitation to you...though of a different variety!


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> It is! Didn't you read all the posts Santa has made lately? He put one up on the Main Board that is also an invitation to you...though of a different variety!



Thanks, Ripley, I've been reading posts as a visitor. I've seen the other
posts, but this one was the funniest and tugged at my heart the hardest.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2007)

imfree said:


> Thanks, Ripley, I've been reading posts as a visitor. I've seen the other
> posts, but this one was the funniest and tugged at my heart the hardest.



Welcome back, imfree!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 1, 2007)

santa's leaving the thread... again? 

Im confused


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> santa's leaving the thread... again?
> 
> Im confused



I forgot something. :blush:


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Welcome back, imfree!



Thanks, Santa, now I know I'm far too blessed to be depressed!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

Returning to this thread over one month after I first left it causes a wellspring of emotions to start gushing up within me, like a faucet that can't be turned off. There has to be some sort of release for me. Even the room I'm in feels sort of damp with expectation. But expecting what? What am I waiting for?

The kids are in bed. Martha's out in the living room, reading. Conrad's trying some new software on the operating system. And me, I'm here, looking at this thread. I wish - _*so much!*_  - that I could wake up from this thread. But I can't.  It's like a gauze has been put over my life and I'm on the outside looking in, watching as ordinary people come and go, living their lives, making posts, free to move from one thread to another. But me, I'm frozen in time, a prisoner. I can't leave this thread.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Criminy! Get the hell OUT already, ya maudlin doofus!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw this thread sitting on the curb..alongside a pee stained mattress...the mattress is gone....


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Criminy! Get the hell OUT already, ya maudlin doofus!



Aw, c'mon, Tina, you're destroying the mood!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I saw this thread sitting on the curb..alongside a pee stained mattress...the mattress is gone....



That's right, Mossy, you understand.  Not like the heartless mods.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't push it, buddy. We're a mean, cruel lot and you just may get the ass kicking you deserve.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2007)

*Throws herself between the cruel Mod's boot and the Gentleman in Distress, ready to die for her man*


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Returning to this thread over one month after I first left it causes a wellspring of emotions to start gushing up within me, like a faucet that can't be turned off. There has to be some sort of release for me. Even the room I'm in feels sort of damp with expectation. But expecting what? What am I waiting for?
> 
> The kids are in bed. Martha's out in the living room, reading. Conrad's trying some new software on the operating system. And me, I'm here, looking at this thread. I wish - _*so much!*_  - that I could wake up from this thread. But I can't.  It's like a gauze has been put over my life and I'm on the outside looking in, watching as ordinary people come and go, living their lives, making posts, free to move from one thread to another. But me, I'm frozen in time, a prisoner. I can't leave this thread.



Welcome to the Hotel California, a creepy place where people live out their hurts and sexual fantasies forever. True, you can checkout anytime you like, but something inside you just won't let you walk out the door. I know the feeling.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> *Throws herself between the cruel Mod's boot and the Gentleman in Distress, ready to die for her man*








. 
. .
.
. .
.
.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> *Throws herself between the cruel Mod's boot and the Gentleman in Distress, ready to die for her man*



Joy, you've made so many sacrifices for me, here and on other threads. I can't allow this. I'm afraid this is between me and the mods and me against everyone else on the forums.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Joy, you've made so many sacrifices for me, here and on other threads. I can't allow this. I'm afraid this is between me and the mods and me against everyone else on the forums.



Santa, do you wish to engage the Hairball/Wild DimmerDog Clique
at this time?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> That's right, Mossy, you understand.  Not like the heartless mods.



Don't worry, Santa. The mattress may be gone, but there is now a fragrantly steaming pile of dog turds in its place. 

Sitting on a curb beside a pile of doggie-do has got to be a lonely, lonely place to be. You have my fake sympathy, and lots of it


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 9, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I saw this thread sitting on the curb..alongside a pee stained mattress...the mattress is gone....



Rolling on my pee stained mattress laughing my arse off!!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

imfree said:


> Santa, do you wish to engage the Hairball/Wild DimmerDog Clique at this time?



No, Imfree, not yet. They wouldn't understand, anyway.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

I am leaving this pee stained thread.


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't forget the turds, Santa. Don't let the suckling monkey hit yer ass on the way out.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I am leaving this pee stained thread.



Hahaha!!! y'all KNOW this thread just hasta' stink if the garbage men
picked up the pee-stained mattress and left this thread. Watch 'em get the
dog turds next week and leave this thread un-touched, again!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> imfree said:
> 
> 
> > Santa, do you wish to engage the Hairball/Wild DimmerDog Clique
> ...


I don't know if I speak for Santaclear on this one... I may be one of the Hairball/wild Dimmerdogs, but I ride alone... and fertilize when I feel like fertilizin'.

Now I'm bailin' this thread...

C-Ya!


chia_man_stan


----------



## Mathias (Oct 9, 2007)

He left THIS thread in particular but didn't stop him from posting other places too. Go figure.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> He left THIS thread in particular but didn't stop him from posting other places too. Go figure.



Oh, that's just Santaclear's style Matt. Sooner or later he'll walk away from something else. He's walked away from so many things now that he can't help but walk towards one of those things that he's walked away from earlier. He'll be back.

chia_man_stan


Ok... Now I'm outtta here!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> He left THIS thread in particular but didn't stop him from posting other places too. Go figure.



I still feel this thread can work, given time.


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't know if I speak for Santaclear on this one... I may be one of the Hairball/wild Dimmerdogs, but I ride alone... and fertilize when I feel like fertilizin'.
> 
> Now I'm bailin' this thread...
> 
> ...



I'm sposta' be a peace maker, anyway, so I was just kidding. I don't
want to be part of, or even see a forum rumble. I accidentally lit up a firestorm in a thread one time, apologized, backed out, then saw a couple people get banned, not pretty at all.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 9, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I still feel this thread can work, given time.



If you don't mind my asking... Work to accomplish what?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't know if I speak for Santaclear on this one... I may be one of the Hairball/wild Dimmerdogs, but I ride alone... and fertilize when I feel like fertilizin'.
> 
> Now I'm bailin' this thread...
> 
> ...



Now HOLD it just a minute, Stan. You're not going anywhere before you pick up this damn Chia stuff you sprinkled all over the place. It's sprouting _everywhere._ :blush: 

I'm with ya (well, so to speak, I really can't be with ya 'cos I'm riding alone) on the ride alone thing. We can't really be a clique anyway 'cos we got these damn hairballs (and Chia Heads too.)


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2007)

imfree said:


> I'm sposta' be a peace maker, anyway, so I was just kidding. I don't
> want to be part of, or even see a forum rumble. I accidentally lit up a firestorm in a thread one time, apologized, backed out, then saw a couple people get banned, not pretty at all.


No worries Iyam... we all have our own style... some of us are peace makers, some of us are pace makers, we set the pace of things. You know what I'm saying!? Sounds like that firestorm you started was a real humdinger, skulls busted, people bounced... good job dude.

I'll always be me... what can I say.



This is getting a little too intense... nobody better be thinkin' we are bonding or something.
*takes last swing of beer, throws bottle, bottle shatters on curb*

I'm outta here (again) C-Ya Iyam...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2007)

imfree said:


> ...do you wish to engage the Hairball/Wild DimmerDog Clique
> at this time?





imfree said:


> I'm sposta' be a peace maker, anyway, so I was just kidding. I don't
> want to be part of, or even see a forum rumble. I accidentally lit up a firestorm in a thread one time, apologized, backed out, then saw a couple people get banned, not pretty at all.



Just kidding with you Imfree... you are a good man, you got some issues... we all do. Maybe this Hairball/Wild DimmerDog thing will work out... my loner ways won't be easy to shake.

Maybe...




Peace maker huh?


Maybe... just maybe...

loner_man_stan


----------



## Obesus (Oct 10, 2007)

Deal with it, as you may! Give me your worst! Kick me when I am a helpless old man...I will LIKE it! AHA! I am on a goldurn grouch tonight! :bounce:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 10, 2007)

Obesus, because you have adorable freckles, I will kick you a mere 8 times. Santa's flesh was too bruised and his flesh, when struck, lost the resonance of a perfect, ripe melon. Are you totally opposed to thumb tacks?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 10, 2007)

Mossystate....uhhhhh.....ooooooh.....I wasn't expecting....uhhhhh....thumb tacks.....ooooh...*YES, MISTRESS*! 
Grouch officially over! :smitten: :blush: :wubu: :kiss2: 



mossystate said:


> Obesus, because you have adorable freckles, I will kick you a mere 8 times. Santa's flesh was too bruised and his flesh, when struck, lost the resonance of a perfect, ripe melon. Are you totally opposed to thumb tacks?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Deal with it, as you may! Give me your worst! Kick me when I am a helpless old man...I will LIKE it! AHA! I am on a goldurn grouch tonight! :bounce:




I love seeing someone handle Santa this way :bow: :smitten:


----------



## Obesus (Oct 11, 2007)

He leads us all into the Universes and Cosmos's of absurdly self-referential Dadaism and anti-regret. He speaks French fluently and hob-nobs with Jean Baudrillard on an hourly basis. He is OK! The Surrealists admire him and all of the artschool kiddies are wearing his likeness on their black T-shirts...the World is doing swell today and it is because of this; his greatest philosophical achievement; this _very_ thread which walks down endless halls of reflecting mirrors into the very heart of the Absurd...it is _good_! I am *proud *to be a part of this thread...:shocked:  



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love seeing someone handle Santa this way :bow: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2007)

Obesus said:


> He leads us all into the Universes and Cosmos's of absurdly self-referential Dadaism and anti-regret. He speaks French fluently and hob-nobs with Jean Baudrillard on an hourly basis. He is OK! The Surrealists admire him and all of the artschool kiddies are wearing his likeness on their black T-shirts...the World is doing swell today and it is because of this; his greatest philosophical achievement; this _very_ thread which walks down endless halls of reflecting mirrors into the very heart of the Absurd...it is _good_! I am *proud *to be a part of this thread...:shocked:




Don't wimp out now.....


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Obesus said:


> He leads us all into the Universes and Cosmos's of absurdly self-referential Dadaism and anti-regret. He speaks French fluently and hob-nobs with Jean Baudrillard on an hourly basis. He is OK! The Surrealists admire him and all of the artschool kiddies are wearing his likeness on their black T-shirts...the World is doing swell today and it is because of this; his greatest philosophical achievement; this _very_ thread which walks down endless halls of reflecting mirrors into the very heart of the Absurd...it is _good_! I am *proud *to be a part of this thread...:shocked:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't wimp out now.....



I'm with Obesus on this one... irreverence may very well be the highest form of intellect. Santaclear could be leading us into a brave new world... or a very weird place, one of the two.

BTW GEF, how's the foliage doing?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm with Obesus on this one... irreverence may very well be the highest form of intellect. Santaclear could be leading us into a brave new world... or a very weird place, one of the two.



You're not being a good Chia_Head_Stan now....why doesn't Santa have a chia head?


*stomps off angrily out of this thread and takes her chia hair with her*


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're not being a good Chia_Head_Stan now....why doesn't Santa have a chia head?
> 
> 
> *stomps off angrily out of this thread and takes her chia hair with her*


I take it the foliage isn't doing that well? :huh: I did make Santa a chia head, but I believe it was allergies that kept him from wearing it.

I almost forgot... I myself have left this thread...


C-Ya (again)


----------



## Obesus (Oct 12, 2007)

....maybe you can help me out here....with some advice....see here, I am STUCK in this damn thread like some kinda' purgatory outta' Dante and you just seem to saunter off into the sunset....how do you do it? Uhhhhhh.....ohhhhhhhh......dear. you just left the thread, didn't you....sigh. I am damned to eternally live in the hellish confines of this thread....oh, is there no savior or rare chia plant dealer to help me out of here? Doom....it is Doom. Oh dear....I think I am hearing small tinkling bells and the rattle of chains...oh dear.....:shocked: 



fa_man_stan said:


> I take it the foliage isn't doing that well? :huh: I did make Santa a chia head, but I believe it was allergies that kept him from wearing it.
> 
> I almost forgot... I myself have left this thread...
> 
> ...


----------



## Obesus (Oct 12, 2007)

Say, now that is a happy image...Green eyed....! Far from wimping out, I am moving in for the frammoush, the coup-de-grace...softening him up for the frammus! Aha! Well, that set things straight...my previous post was, quite the ironic and mocking tone.....trying to draw Santaclear out so that I can heave the full 315 pounds of my mass into the doorway so that he too will be trapped in this hellish thread with us and never be able to leave again! AHA! My plot shall work like the clock! AHA!   



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't wimp out now.....


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> He leads us all into the Universes and Cosmos's of absurdly self-referential Dadaism and anti-regret. He speaks French fluently and hob-nobs with Jean Baudrillard on an hourly basis. He is OK! The Surrealists admire him and all of the artschool kiddies are wearing his likeness on their black T-shirts...the World is doing swell today and it is because of this; his greatest philosophical achievement; this _very_ thread which walks down endless halls of reflecting mirrors into the very heart of the Absurd...it is _good_! I am *proud *to be a part of this thread...:shocked:



Is Santa dressing up like Winston Churchill for Halloween? I think he looked much cuter last year when he dressed up as Margaret Thatcher. And while he's talking to all those Frenchies, could he ask Napoleon if I could borrow his silly hat for costume, and ask the Marquis de Sade for some tips on party games to entertain at Halloween? (I see from Obesus's Pin Head costume, that he already had a head start - literally.) 

View attachment churchill.jpg


View attachment 210px-Thatcher-loc.jpg


View attachment Hellraiser_16.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Oct 12, 2007)

....shall be beautiful and it shall be convulsive. It will bring us the visage of SC in an endless array of ever-changing faces and shapes, cascading arrays of rare birds, chia pets and the spectres of the night...the night shall be endless and sweet and delicate in its' blackness on this thread. I savor in secret the thoughts and feelings that I will harbor on that night and all of these nights, now that this thread has become a painting. It is difficult to contain the joy of this thread, although its' pain is without cease. 
There is no resolution possible to this thread, although I hear rumors among the villagers of this thread that both Churchill and Thatcher are working behind the scenes for a cease-fire. Napoleon and DeSade are suing for war and amassing quantities of garish and robust party-cheeses for the assault. This thread is good this morning and all is well in the World.



moore2me said:


> Is Santa dressing up like Winston Churchill for Halloween? I think he looked much cuter last year when he dressed up as Margaret Thatcher. And while he's talking to all those Frenchies, could he ask Napoleon if I could borrow his silly hat for costume, and ask the Marquis de Sade for some tips on party games to entertain at Halloween? (I see from Obesus's Pin Head costume, that he already had a head start - literally.)


----------



## moore2me (Oct 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....shall be beautiful and it shall be convulsive. It will bring us the visage of SC in an endless array of ever-changing faces and shapes, cascading arrays of rare birds, chia pets and the spectres of the night...the night shall be endless and sweet and delicate in its' blackness on this thread. I savor in secret the thoughts and feelings that I will harbor on that night and all of these nights, now that this thread has become a painting. It is difficult to contain the joy of this thread, although its' pain is without cease.
> There is no resolution possible to this thread, although I hear rumors among the villagers of this thread that both Churchill and Thatcher are working behind the scenes for a cease-fire. Napoleon and DeSade are suing for war and amassing quantities of garish and robust party-cheeses for the assault. This thread is good this morning and all is well in the World.



Somebody is adding more than creamer to his coffee this morning, aren't you Obesus?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 12, 2007)

I am having breakfast coffee with a few Reese's Peanut Butter Cups on the side! Zinggggggggggggggggggers! But I think my mock-Situationist parody of this thread does carry a certain *weight*, wouldn't you agree? Mostly due to the Peanut Butter Cups, eh?    



moore2me said:


> Somebody is adding more than creamer to his coffee this morning, aren't you Obesus?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

My coca-cola "chilled over ice" and snickers bar "snicker" at your peanut butter cups and coffee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Say, now that is a happy image...Green eyed....! Far from wimping out, I am moving in for the frammoush, the coup-de-grace...softening him up for the frammus! Aha! *Well, that set things straight...my previous post was, quite the ironic and mocking tone.....trying to draw Santaclear out so that I can heave the full 315 pounds of my mass into the doorway so that he too will be trapped in this hellish thread with us and never be able to leave again! AHA! My plot shall work like the clock! AHA! *




Oh great, now I am in love :wubu: and thus trapped in this thread, too :doh: :blink:


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2007)

...my staunchly held belief; that the Victorians were really on the right track in many areas and that if we hadn't launched full-steam into the Modern World, that things might still be commodious and liveable. Now, the Victorians were the great imaginers and explorers of all things Faery and Elfish. Your contemporary garden gnomes and chia-heads relate back to this tradition. Victorian men understood that women should be voluptuous, red-haired and braced with piercing green eyes that haunt the very soul. To that end, the painters Edward Burne-Jones and Dante Gabriel Rossetti were in the habit of walking about Picadilly of a Sunday afternoon and Rossetti would loudly exclaim whenever one of said goddesses passed by.."Gad, Burne-Jones, there goes a *stunner*!" Was that not the perfect world? Is this not the most perfect of all perfect worlds in this thread, where such things are discussed and proclaimed to the land at large? I rest my case. Quod Erat Demonstratum!:bow: 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh great, now I am in love :wubu: and thus trapped in this thread, too :doh: :blink:


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2007)

...it is well known among the cogniscenti and the students of le' gastronomie, that the specific gustatory merits of the creamy peanut butter cup, a perfect world in itself, when combined with the KICK of a double-strong serving of fine Safeway (tm) instant coffee enhanced with french vanilla creamer creates a veritable WHIRLWIND of taste delight, which is considered to be not only dangerous, but verging on a controlled substance in several small and backward nations, such as Lichtenstein and the Vatican City. Now, I admire your brash experiments with the cola and Snickers...do not get me wrong on that point, but does said combination rocket you into advanced states of altered awareness? Eh? I await! AHA!  



swamptoad said:


> My coca-cola "chilled over ice" and snickers bar "snicker" at your peanut butter cups and coffee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...my staunchly held belief; that the Victorians were really on the right track in many areas and that if we hadn't launched full-steam into the Modern World, that things might still be commodious and liveable. Now, the Victorians were the great imaginers and explorers of all things Faery and Elfish. Your contemporary garden gnomes and chia-heads relate back to this tradition. Victorian men understood that women should be voluptuous, red-haired and braced with piercing green eyes that haunt the very soul. To that end, the painters Edward Burne-Jones and Dante Gabriel Rossetti were in the habit of walking about Picadilly of a Sunday afternoon and Rossetti would loudly exclaim whenever one of said goddesses passed by.."Gad, Burne-Jones, there goes a *stunner*!" Was that not the perfect world? Is this not the most perfect of all perfect worlds in this thread, where such things are discussed and proclaimed to the land at large? I rest my case. Quod Erat Demonstratum!:bow:




Now I'm weak in the knees:smitten: :batting: .......... I blame Santa


----------



## mossystate (Oct 14, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm weak in the knees:smitten: :batting: .......... I blame Santa



Why?..because he is weak in the head?...* drumroll *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Why?..because he is weak in the head?...* drumroll *




Don't be jealous Monique.....I won't lick Obesus's shoes....not like I lick yours anyway


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2007)

It is all Santa's evil plot (except for the part that is mine :smitten: )....I am not sure what it entails, but I sense the presence of his masterful machinations and dubious duplicities in the area! Oh, he does live not that far from Frisco then, well, no matter! AHA! I can sense him lurking and plotting in his pseudo-Egyptian secret lair as we speak! AHA!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm weak in the knees:smitten: :batting: .......... I blame Santa


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2007)

I thank you for speaking out on behalf of the downtrodden threadians of this thread...we grow weary waiting for Santa's triumphal return to this thread, and yet so it is just like "WAITING FOR GODOT." He never shows and we sit around a stupid tree discussing Existentialism and Art under the Moon...pshaw! 



mossystate said:


> Why?..because he is weak in the head?...* drumroll *


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 14, 2007)

For what it's worth, Waiting for Godot is an excellent play. I considered using parts of that for an audition once, but couldn't find a partner brave enough to join me.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2007)

Samuel Beckett is undoubtedly my favorite playwrite and author. I hope you do find a partner for audition with that play...it would be a coup! :bow: 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> For what it's worth, Waiting for Godot is an excellent play. I considered using parts of that for an audition once, but couldn't find a partner brave enough to join me.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2007)

It took Dimensions being gone for a few days this week to make me realize how much I really miss this thread.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Samuel Beckett is undoubtedly my favorite playwrite and author. I hope you do find a partner for audition with that play...it would be a coup! :bow:





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> For what it's worth, Waiting for Godot is an excellent play. I considered using parts of that for an audition once, but couldn't find a partner brave enough to join me.



Altho I never have fancied myself an actor, I do enjoy plays. My favorite playwrite is the immortal *Tennessee Williams*. I do love plays featuring insanity, southern traditions at their worst, deformity, venomous relatives, institutionalization of the insane (altho this is not as popular as it once was), gigolos who murder, traveling abroad & getting killed by children, men in love with men, etc, etc, etc. 

And I do admire Beckett's lifestyle. I hear he was in the French resistance fighting Nazis during WWII. Also, he was stabbed by a pimp and almost died. Beckett sounded like a real man's man.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 20, 2007)

...is *such *a fine and wonderful thing! Shirley Jackson est fabuloso! I am currently beginning "We have always lived in the Castle." "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "Streetcar named Desire" will always encapsulate that time and zeitgeist...ahhhhh, I am feeling all warm and literary...thanks for the reminder!



moore2me said:


> Altho I never have fancied myself an actor, I do enjoy plays. My favorite playwrite is the immortal *Tennessee Williams*. I do love plays featuring insanity, southern traditions at their worst, deformity, venomous relatives, institutionalization of the insane (altho this is not as popular as it once was), gigolos who murder, traveling abroad & getting killed by children, men in love with men, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> And I do admire Beckett's lifestyle. I hear he was in the French resistance fighting Nazis during WWII. Also, he was stabbed by a pimp and almost died. Beckett sounded like a real man's man.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 20, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...is *such *a fine and wonderful thing! Shirley Jackson est fabuloso! I am currently beginning "We have always lived in the Castle." "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "Streetcar named Desire" will always encapsulate that time and zeitgeist...ahhhhh, I am feeling all warm and literary...thanks for the reminder!



Shirley Jackson - makes me feels warm in my heart of darkness - the Lottery was one of my first classic short stories to fall in love with.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 20, 2007)

This thread has taken on a majestic life of its' own...I plead with you, not to leave it! Oh.....that was the original premise, well, no matter! By leaving the thread, you began a series of endless recursions, which caused the entire time-space continuum to enter an inverted Calabri-Yau Manifold....which means, like, we need to par-tay!!!!!!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeee! :bow:



Santaclear said:


> It took Dimensions being gone for a few days this week to make me realize how much I really miss this thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 28, 2007)

I swear, this thread turning into a Prison Thread (I saw that on another thread on the board, I forget where.) I feel tied and bound, restrained by my own foolish choices. Is it possible to feel totally alone on a thread? Because that's what I feel here. I crave the posting companionship of my fellow posters yet somehow, I can't have it. The monitor is fading. I can hardly feel the keyboard. My fingers are numb. 

View attachment santa.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 28, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I swear, this thread turning into a Prison Thread (I saw that on another thread on the board, I forget where.) I feel tied and bound, restrained by my own foolish choices. Is it possible to feel totally alone on a thread? Because that's what I feel here. I crave the posting companionship of my fellow posters yet somehow, I can't have it. The monitor is fading. I can hardly feel the keyboard. My fingers are numb.



Uhhh..........SantaClear, much of what you feel is described is in a 1976 song by The Eagles. "Hotel California" is the name of that creepy song that reminds me of
Hell every time I hear it. Welcome to the Hotel California, SantaClear, you HAVE arrived!!!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 28, 2007)

I beg with you...I plead with you...please leave this accursed thread before we are all trapped here unto an infinity of infinities....unless you leave, the thread cannot assume its' true balance with the COSMOS! Ooooh...I sounded kinda' hippy-dippy there, huh! Dayum! I need me to market some o' this COSMIC wisdom, like! :blink:
Like, COSMIC harmony, dude!:bow:



Santaclear said:


> I swear, this thread turning into a Prison Thread (I saw that on another thread on the board, I forget where.) I feel tied and bound, restrained by my own foolish choices. Is it possible to feel totally alone on a thread? Because that's what I feel here. I crave the posting companionship of my fellow posters yet somehow, I can't have it. The monitor is fading. I can hardly feel the keyboard. My fingers are numb.


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 28, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... The monitor is fading. I can hardly feel the keyboard. My fingers are numb.



Oh SHIT! Sorry Santa!

I was trying to tase another poster & accidentally shocked you by mistake.:doh:

Good thing it only got your keyboard & not your chair.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, Imfree and Bio, but I think Obesus might be right.  I should probably go before this starts turning into a Prison Thread. 

View attachment OldJail_run.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Yikes! Too late!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

I am, it seems......PAIN......in the prison thread of all time and space! (Halloween greetings to all, one and sundry!)



Timberwolf said:


> Yikes! Too late!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe it is the right time for Rip to set up a coupla polls on whether we should leave this thread or not. 

May freshen things up a bit.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 31, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


>



Isn't that German for " Thank God it's Friday!" ??


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2007)

What's keeping you frim leaving if you want to leave so much?


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

We have taken a turn for the morose, macabre and misanthropic! :bow:



Spanky said:


> Maybe it is the right time for Rip to set up a coupla polls on whether we should leave this thread or not.
> 
> May freshen things up a bit.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 31, 2007)

Just thought I'd hop in and say...

BYE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Seeya! Gotta split!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 31, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> What's keeping you from leaving if you want to leave so much?



I'm tired of explaining this.

Matt, it's questions like yours that have (at least in part) prevented me from leaving.

If you go back and read my first post on the thread, you'll see that from the very beginning I intended to leave. No drama, no grandstanding. I was 100% on the up and up.

Then the inevitable attacks began and I had to come back and defend myself. Beautiful women posted. Much scintillating conversation was to be had. Tea was served. Then snacks and dinner. Obesus and others posted pictures. Before I knew it, it was getting late.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 31, 2007)

Dark deeds when commited to will imprison. Stop the madness, that's all I can say!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

It was the *cake*....and the beautiful women! 



Santaclear said:


> I'm tired of explaining this.
> 
> Matt, it's questions like yours that have (at least in part) prevented me from leaving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, honestly, who wouldn't stay a little longer in a thread with these beautiful ladies we have around here?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2007)

Well you only have yourself to blame if your feeling bad about this place. Your still posting even though you technically left 8 pages ago.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2007)

Status Report:

I am still refusing to post anything on this thread.


Thank you.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

Joke. Although the thread also works as a wry pataphysical comment upon the infinite recursion of life and Nietzsche's concept of the Eternal Return as well! If I may dare-so to explain, the thread began as a *satirical comment *upon the *drama*; the high "Sturm und Drang" with which some of our compatriots leave certain threads in a huff, or possibly Huffmobile. It has gradually turned into a jolly good excuse for a series of satires, commentaries, bad jokes and amusing images, including, to wit, the below! It also addresses Santa's perceptions that many threads lack any kind of self-reflexive humor or even interesting commentary, banter and wit and instead, turn into a morass or prison of boredom and ennui!




MattS19 said:


> Well you only have yourself to blame if your feeling bad about this place. Your still posting even though you technically left 8 pages ago.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...many threads lack any kind of self-reflexive humor or even interesting commentary, banter and wit and instead, turn into a *morass* or prison of boredom and ennui!



Hey, the morass, the better!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Oct 31, 2007)

Morass??? Free are you looking for me??  




FreeThinker said:


> Hey, the *morass*, the better!


----------



## imfree (Oct 31, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Morass??? Free are you looking for me??




Violet, kindly tell me WHICH "free" you're addressing. I'm very confused.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhh....that didn't come out quite right there....but, you know what I mean!  Did I not set up the perfect dims-joke?! YES!


FreeThinker said:


> Hey, the morass, the better!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 1, 2007)

Freethinker!! I referenced his quote!!  




imfree said:


> Violet, kindly tell me WHICH "free" you're addressing. I'm very confused.


----------



## imfree (Nov 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Freethinker!! I referenced his quote!!



I just had to play with the avatar and stuff, it being Halloween, hahaha.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 7, 2009)

I left this thread and while I was gone, I learned something. What I learned was that Portulaca oleracea (Common Purslane, also known as Verdolaga, Pigweed, Little Hogweed or Pusley), is an annual suculent in the family Portulacacea, which can reach 40 cm in height.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2009)

Michelle said:


> I left this thread and while I was gone, I learned something. What I learned was that Portulaca oleracea (Common Purslane, also known as Verdolaga, Pigweed, Little Hogweed or Pusley), is an annual suculent in the family Portulacacea, which can reach 40 cm in height.



It's quite a plant! 

View attachment Dsc00002b.jpg


----------

